# How do I make refried beans?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have a bag of beans, but I do not know what seasonings to use. We are going to work outside tomorrow, and hot bean dip with cheese melted across it sounds like an excellent dish to set before the kids!

Does anybody know what seasonings to add???


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't usually add much of any seasonings to my refried beans....
They have to be cooked to start off then smash cooked beans in a pan with some sort of oil..I like bacon grease but I think it's authentically made with lard.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We like to reserve a few beans to add AFTER smashing for some texture.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Soak your beans overnight. Pour off that water and in new water, boil them till soft. Don't salt beans until they are cooked through, otherwise they will take forever to cook. Don't know why that is, but it is.

Fry up some chopped onion and minced garlic in olive oil, lard, bacon grease -- whatever you have. When the onions are turning golden, toss in some whole cumin seeds. After a minute, add the beans. Fry and mash with the back of the spoon. Add some thyme, and a pinch of cinnamon. Now is the time to add salt and whatever type of chili/cayenne/jalapeno you want to the desired "heat". A tsp of sugar and a tbsp of vinegar makes a nice addition. If it is too thick, add water. Too thin, cook it down. 

This is my recipe for black or red bean refries, and is terrific on tostadas or tacos or enchiladas, or...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

snoozy said:


> Soak your beans overnight. Pour off that water and in new water, boil them till soft. Don't salt beans until they are cooked through, otherwise they will take forever to cook. Don't know why that is, but it is.
> 
> Fry up some chopped onion and minced garlic in olive oil, lard, bacon grease -- whatever you have. When the onions are turning golden, toss in some whole cumin seeds. After a minute, add the beans. Fry and mash with the back of the spoon. Add some thyme, and a pinch of cinnamon. Now is the time to add salt and whatever type of chili/cayenne/jalapeno you want to the desired "heat". A tsp of sugar and a tbsp of vinegar makes a nice addition. If it is too thick, add water. Too thin, cook it down.
> 
> This is my recipe for black or red bean refries, and is terrific on tostadas or tacos or enchiladas, or...


This is basically what I do, but I don't put cinnamon, sugar or vinegar in mine.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

So add oil, onion, garlic, salt, cumin, and taste.

If it is bland, then add sugar, vinegar, and a dash of cinnamon.

THANKS!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Terri said:


> So add oil, onion, garlic, salt, cumin, and taste.
> 
> If it is bland, then add sugar, vinegar, and a dash of cinnamon.
> 
> THANKS!


Don't forget the peppers, such as chili or jalepeno.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> Don't forget the peppers, such as chili or jalepeno.


Sure!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> So add oil, onion, garlic, salt, cumin, and taste.
> 
> If it is bland, then add sugar, vinegar, and a dash of cinnamon.
> 
> THANKS!


Don't forget the Thyme! Very important.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

2/3 cup finely chopped onion
4 teaspoons canola oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 cans (15 ounces each) pinto beans, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup water
4 teaspoons lime juice 


In a large saucepan, saute onion in oil until tender. Stir in the garlic, cumin, salt and cayenne,cook and stir for 1 minute. Add beans and mash. Add water; cook and stir until heated through and water is absorbed. 
Remove from the heat then stir in lime juice.

Will make 2-2/3 cups
This recipe is a low fat.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I don't usually add much of any seasonings to my refried beans....
> They have to be cooked to start off then smash cooked beans in a pan with some sort of oil..I like bacon grease but I think it's authentically made with lard.


 In this case, I wouldn't worry about tradition. If you have bacon grease, use it. It will improve the flavor. Don't add any salt to it, though, as the bacon grease will almost certainly be salty enough.

I always cook the onion in a bit of grease first before adding it to the pot. I seem to be alone in that I also love a little chopped and fried celery in my beans!

Now I have the urge to start a pot of beans!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Since I'm the only one that would eat these, I just never bothered with homemade. I don't even finish a whole can of refried beans. I usually wind up freezing half or so for next time.


----------



## fallfan (Oct 2, 2008)

These come out perfect for me everytime:
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/08/beans_and_cornb/


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

This is our favorite recipe:

http://www.millriverfarm.com/recipe.cfm?id=435&catname=Vegetables


----------



## Morphia77 (Jan 10, 2009)

I never made re-fried beans until I met my Husband. He is from Oklahoma and I am from NJ. ( I have learned to cook SOOOO many things since I met him) 

Here is how we do it here: 

Works with canned or homecooked beans: 

Chop up a little bacon into tiny peices, fry with a little onion. ( chopped jalopenos optional) Add beans and smash with a potatoe masher. If you use canned beans add the canned liquid. I mash about half and leave about half whole for texture. On medium heat smash and stir till thick. Add grated cheddar cheese. (makes it creamy!) Salt & pepper to taste. 

Amazing as a dip or in tacos.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

fallfan said:


> These come out perfect for me everytime:
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/08/beans_and_cornb/


I l.o.v.e. Pioneer Woman's recipes. And, I _love_ sour cream on my pintos and refried beans....they were made for each other!!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I seem to be the only person who doesn't do refried beans in a skillet. I put the cooked beans into a pot with extra water and all the "other stuff", let them cook and then mash them. I don't do the oil in a pan method.

When I am feeling particularly lazy, I just use the goya sofrito seasoning and beans. The rest of the time I put in a little tomato, onion, garlic, and whatever seasonings strike my fancy.

Kayleigh


----------



## ratdog (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm Mexican and refried beans should be kept simple. Cook a pound of beans in a 2 quart sauce pan 3/4 full of water with 2 cloves of garlic(whole) and a tablespoon of salt. Takes about 45 mins. to an hour. Put another pot of water on simmer and if the water cooks away to 1/2 in. above the beans add more water. If you use cold water the beans will come out dark. The beans are done when you take 3 or 4 beans out of the pan on a spoon and the skin peels off when you blow on them. To refry the beans remove the garlic cloves and add 1/4 cup of lard, bring to a boil and mash the beans well. Continue to simmer and stir, until you get the consistency you like. That's it! I've been cooking for 40 years and this is the same way my mother did it and her mother did it and her........Email me if you have any questions.


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

I do it the really easy way by draining a can of black beans (or cook dry beans from scratch if I have time), whirl them in the food processor, adding a little liquid if necessary, garlic salt, and cumin to taste, heat through in microwave and sprinkle some shredded cheese on top. I then serve with totillas for bean burritos or with chips for bean dip, nachos, etc. I don't add any extra fat and the consistency stays nice and creamy, which we like. Even the refrigerated leftovers stay smooth and "stirable". I've also frozen some like this in small containers to have on hand when I need them.


----------

